# HS6-22 Auger bogging down



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

We're getting hit hard with a big snowstorm as we speak. I have a broken ankle and wife went out to do some cleaning,but it bogged down 3-4 times. My buddy came by and looked at it and said the belt is probably stretched, I can't see anywhere on parts diagram that these have belts. He adjusted the lever up on handle and it seems to help. I just want to make sure since I can't out to look at it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I went through the manual and I don't see anything about a belt.

http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda HS622.pdf


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

auger clutch disc ? 
.... but is the wifey use to the machine ? maybe heavy wet snow and to much forward speed ? or is it really something slipping ,or the engine just cant handle what its being asked to do ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

So it's a disc?
No she was using first gear and its light snow, just lots of it.



nwcove said:


> auger clutch disc ?
> .... but is the wifey use to the machine ? maybe heavy wet snow and to much forward speed ? or is it really something slipping ,or the engine just cant handle what its being asked to do ?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's a clutch drive thing


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, automotive type clutch, housed in the transmission case, right behind the blower housing. The front of the transmission kinda of resembles a mini-bell housing. The symptoms that you are describing, could be a snow moisture content and feed rate issue. I would inquire which gear the machine was in, when it bogged, and if this was EOD that created the situation. 

When I make my first perpendicular cut into the EOD, I will often push down on the handles, to take a half depth cut. Then I whip it around to finish the initial cut into that mess.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking it was a feed rate problem, we had a record snow fall. And think wife was trying to do to much to fast.
What is EOD
Should I have that clutch looked at,is there any servicing that needs to be done on it.



db9938 said:


> Yep, automotive type clutch, housed in the transmission case, right behind the blower housing. The front of the transmission kinda of resembles a mini-bell housing. The symptoms that you are describing, could be a snow moisture content and feed rate issue. I would inquire which gear the machine was in, when it bogged, and if this was EOD that created the situation.
> 
> When I make my first perpendicular cut into the EOD, I will often push down on the handles, to take a half depth cut. Then I whip it around to finish the initial cut into that mess.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

End Of Driveway. 

And so far as servicing, other than cable adjustments, not really. It then becomes a matter of replacing the plates and clutch. The diagram shows two plates and one clutch, I cannot verify if there are really only three engagement parts, but that is what is shown. And at parts tree prices, it appears to be around $40+shipping. Not hateful, considering that you buying branded parts. And you may be able to shop around and find cheaper. 

https://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/hs622-ta-b-honda-snowblower-made-in-japan-sn-szal-1100001/auger-clutch/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

EOD now I know:snow48::snow48::snow48:
Thanks for the info



db9938 said:


> End Of Driveway.
> 
> And so far as servicing, other than cable adjustments, not really. It then becomes a matter of replacing the plates and clutch. The diagram shows two plates and one clutch, I cannot verify if there are really only three engagement parts, but that is what is shown. And at parts tree prices, it appears to be around $40+shipping. Not hateful, considering that you buying branded parts. And you may be able to shop around and find cheaper.
> 
> https://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/hs622-ta-b-honda-snowblower-made-in-japan-sn-szal-1100001/auger-clutch/


----------

